# GT5000 carb question



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My good neighbor (I also have the other kind:dazed: ) has an older GT5000, around 5 maybe 7 years old (dark green in color) and the engine surges a LOT when no load is on it. Are the carbs adjustable on these? I ask, because I'll offer to adjust it for him if I can. It's real annoying to listen to, since I'm used to machines that run smoothly.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe

Is that just a GT or a GT3000. I think these were the green ones. Mine is a green GT with a 22hp kohler bought new in 2000. I think the carb is adjustable but there might be caps over the screws.

I've never had a surging problem. Maybe change plugs and gas filter, check wires, etc?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Joe,

I'm pretty sure that's a jetted carb...at least it was on my GT3000 green monster!

<img src=http://photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20Tractors/th_b7598225.jpg>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess I'll have to get a closer look. When he is cutting grass, the load of the mower seems to smooth out the motor, but when pulling a cart, or running while he loads the cart, it surges something awfull! I'm guessing it is around 5 years old +/-. It is definitely a garden tractor, I'll just have to get the model number the next time it is out. Thanks guys!!!


----------

